# reliable home backup generator?



## bobw (Nov 30, 2013)

do they exist?

I have a nightmare 3 years with my 8K Generac guardian generator. I will summarize that every part of that generator, except the housing, has been replaced either as part of a recall or failure. Today it is not running because the new engine burns oil so badly that it consumes most of the oil in one 10 minute weekly test exercise.

All I want, at whatever cost, is a reliable automatic generator that will power up the very basics: water pump, refrigerator, furnace, and maybe a luxury light or two. I want it to work reliably as I live 3000 miles from this home/cabin.

The fuel is propane. I'd be willing to go with a Honda type generator if I can connect to propane and avoid the clogged carburetor problems seen with gasoline.

Do these generators exist? Maybe I am naive having owned cars that run for 150+K miles without any major problems and I can't imagine why generators can't be at least as reliable ...


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

bobw said:


> The fuel is propane. I'd be willing to go with a Honda type generator if I can connect to propane and avoid the clogged carburetor problems seen with gasoline.
> 
> Do these generators exist? Maybe I am naive having owned cars that run for 150+K miles without any major problems and I can't imagine why generators can't be at least as reliable ...


I can tell you Honda does not make any propane-fueled generators. All current Honda models are unleaded gasoline only. All Honda generator models are "portable" and not intended for fixed installation use.


----------



## closenough (Nov 8, 2012)

If I were going the standby route this Honda powered Winco would be on the short list:

PSS12H


----------

